# Bartender sarcasm transfers needed



## syringaboutique (Sep 20, 2015)

I've been unsuccessfully searching the web for a site to buy Bartender Sarcasm transfers. I don't have the time to remake them myself in AI as I'm not well versed in it.

I've already searched some sites like ProWorld to see what they already had made and didn't find what I need.

Does anyone know of a site where I can buy already made transfers? I could also hire a freelance artist to make them in AI for me, as I have a laser printer and could make them that way, but I don't know how to do that either. I have pics of what some locals want me to make.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------

